# Floating Overhang?



## zorikos (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys, was looking for some suggestions on how to build a floating overhang. Currently adding a rear addition to my home and have sliding patio doors measuring 8' x 12' at rear elevation.
Would like to have an overhang built out of wood and clad with aluminum fascia and cedar tongue and groove soffit. It would measure the same length as the door opening and would project out 4'. Over the door I have triple 9 1/2" lvls for a header and was wondering if I could secure some metal brackets into that?
I would have a metal guy build a base plate and weld on an "I" beam or similiar for strength. The base plate would then be fastened with lag bolts directly through the lvls.
Obviously, I need to speak with an engineer for conformation, but was hoping to hear some of your comments.
Let me know what you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

If you haven't built it yet, why cant you cantilever the roof rafters or trusses out to create the overhang. Four feet is quite a bit for rafters, but trusses do it all the time. Seeing that you are in Toronto, there is not much snow load there. If you use large enough rafters you would likely be fine. Of course when you get your permit, this will all have to be approved by the building department.


----------



## zorikos (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, just to clarify the rear addition is already framed... this is an after thought. I would have cantilevered the floor joist from the beginning, but now it's too late.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

That's a pretty good size chunk of real estate to make a floater.

I've seen 3/4" steel rods from edge of overhang to building done.

It was pretty invisible.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Add a gable over the patio doors.
Add a shed dormer over the doors
Switch to 6'8" high doors/windows.....
Install a bracket at the 'muttins' tween windows/door units.


9.5" of LVL + 1.5"plate + top plate 1.5" +3.5" truss =16" plywood gussets laminated to spliced truss lookouts and a several metal straps taking the tension near top of rafters/trusses.


----------

